# losing my faith in nissan?



## Guest (Sep 28, 2002)

my worst of fears happened this week. it was around 8 pm, and i was at a street light. the light turned green, i depressed my clutch, which didn't come back up. i was in the left lane, but the street had no shoulders anyway, so i immediately turned my flashers on and called AAA. fools were still honking at me. good thing a cop saw my dilemma and used his car to push mine into safety. 

my clutch had been playing tricks on me for a few days , and i was planning on bringing it into the dealer this weekend. guess we didn't quite make it. so my question is, would the clutch cable had been covered by warranty if i took it to the dealer?

i have loved my 97 200 SX SE-R ever since i bought it new, but what is up with nissan quality after 4 years? my car has stalled on me twice before. the first time was a blown fuse. the second time was another blown fuse caused by a faulty ecu wire (this may also have been the cause of the first stall 1 year earlier). and now the clutch cable. my brother's 96 celica never left him stranded on the road. neither did my dad's 90 corolla and 94 plymouth voyager.

now i'm having second thoughts about ordering the new Z next february. i have heard that the early generations of the 90's 300zx also had their share of problems.

any comments, advice, faith healers?

valiant
1997 200 SX SE-R


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2002)

Well I'll tell you this, my nissan is an awsome car. I can do anything to it and it keeps tickin. But like anycar manufacturer there is an occasional lemon. But if the car is still under warrenty then the clutch linkage should be coverd. Call em up and check it out, and if they say no, find another resource cuz they might try to screw you at the dealership.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2002)

*dont lose faith*

please dont lose faith.... my whole family owns nissans(dad has a 2000 extera mom has a 97 maxima and my lil bro has the b14 200sx that i'm modding now. i also have owned 2 nissan 240's, and i currently own 1 badass s13 now. well anyways.. please just give it a try... and work with them.. they take a little bit of nuturing but nissan is the greatest cars ever made!.. trust me


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2002)

i'm in your situation valiant, is this your first car??? i'm asking this because my first ever car is a b14 sentra. with many problems, one right after the other.........and as my first car, i'm not really sure if this stuff is normal or so.........so i have doubted my faith in nissan as well, but i figure all this is normal wear and tear and would need 2 be replaced on any car (even them million dollar cars) so i'm sticking with my car, and i hope u do 2


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

well my car is a 99... and so far my cap whent bad trunk light blew 3x ....trunk leaks.....battery sucks...and allot more that i can't think of right now...

i think you just have to get the right car...


----------



## Slow 96R (Jul 18, 2002)

Haaaa! Those problems your having are so minor it's not funny! You need to talk to owners of other cars that have $500 + fix it problems on their cars. In my opinion my B14 rocks. Never left me stranded, ever. 112K on the ticker before the motor swap, 3 accidents, driven very hard and abusive and nothin breaks on the darn thing  Your talking what 2 fuses and a clutch cable. Huh go try your luck with another mfg. You'll be back


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2002)

thanks for the reply everyone.....

dope200, thanks for the reply but i was looking more for facts and numbers rather than the opinions you gave.


>


Slow 96R said:


> >*Haaaa! Those problems your having are so minor it's not >funny!
> 
> no it's not funny when you're driving down the street and all of a sudden my car dies. not once but 3 times. it wouldn't be funny either if this happened on an interstate highway.
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2002)

*gotta point*

dude, you have a point by saying that even if your car has a very very minor problem that leaves u stranded on the road, even if its so easy to fix its free.....you would still feel bad about it...because u got left stranded.. thats a great point man.........and yo, no problem no matter what it is is minor


----------



## vrux (May 13, 2002)

I have 150K on the odometer and never had any problems or was stranded. Ofcourse for precautionary measures I had a new clutch cable installed at 130k because there wasn't anymore adjustment left in it. Just remember to keep up with maintenance and that certain parts aren't ment to last forever, ie: battery, alternator, plugs, wires, and light bulbs. I've owned a '84 Buick, '91 B13, '96 B14, '00 Civic, and '03 Matrix. Also, my father's 2002 BMW M Coupe has been in the shop 5X and it's not even a year old but his 2000 Maxima has never had any mechnical problems.


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

I've found not driving the car often enough tends to get it to break more often. Since I've begun driving it on a regular basis, it hasn't had any alternator or other mechanical problems...well besides regular maintenance items(left me stranded once with only about 40,000 miles on it because of faulty alternator and battery).


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Well my car has died on my 3 times in a row on the freeway. I was in bumper to bumper Los Angeles traffic and it cleared up somewhat, i hit the gas and it dies out. I believe my oil pressure was too low and i might have had the A/C on, not sure. I still love my sentra though. It turned on while still moving and i went on like nothing. My clutch pedal did that one time but i have aftermarket pedals and it got stuck on the carpet. Again, minor, im not going to buy a new car cause of shit like this. I dont know a lot about mechanics but im not going to cry over some minor shit like this.


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Let me add my 2 cents to the mix. My car has left me stranded once, no fault of the car. When I got my ECU from JWT, I first received one that worked for about 8 hours before it smoked and wouldn't allow the car to start. They quickly sent me another and it's been fine for about 4 yrs. now. Other than that, awesome car, even in stock form. If something happened to my car, I'd definitely get another, even though it might not be the same, but you get the point.


----------



## Yosho (Aug 11, 2002)

It's a car. Things break and wear out. As a general rule, Nissans and especially the SE-R are more reliable than most. For every friend that owns a Celica that's never broke, there'll be an SE-R owner saying he's never been stranded either. Just keep your car maintained and replace parts that wear hopefully before they break... that's the best you can do for any car.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2002)

Teknokid said:


> *Well my car has died on my 3 times in a row on the freeway. I was in bumper to bumper Los Angeles traffic and it cleared up somewhat, i hit the gas and it dies out. I believe my oil pressure was too low and i might have had the A/C on, not sure. I still love my sentra though. It turned on while still moving and i went on like nothing. My clutch pedal did that one time but i have aftermarket pedals and it got stuck on the carpet. Again, minor, im not going to buy a new car cause of shit like this. *



well, different situations, really. your car started right back up while i had to wait for AAA 3x. i also had to pay for car rental 2x for several days.

[/B][/QUOTE] 

>I dont know a lot about mechanics but im not going to cry over >some minor shit like this. [/B][/QUOTE] 

"crying over shit like this?" i'm getting flamed for trying to find the truth about our cars? so your saying you wouldn't mind it if your car broke down on you 3x? you wouldn't even ask around to see if other nissan owners have had the same experience? wow. if and only if this is so, then you're saying that you know and accept that your car's quality is inferior. 

don't get me wrong. i still think that nissans are dope cars. when it comes to perfomance and value, they are right there at the top. but maybe it all comes with a price. maybe just maybe quality is sacrificed. after all, nothing is perfect and there's always room for improvement.

by the way, i don't know if i've already mentioned this, but my new car has been narrowed down to the wrx, is 300, and the z (see, i still believe  )


----------



## LuvMyRide200sx (Aug 5, 2002)

My baby has only left me stranded once!! But no fault of the cars!!I wired my system wrong and fried my batt hahhah...


----------



## 200sxpower (Jun 4, 2002)

i highly doubt that there is/was a car ever made that didnt leave someone stranded. shit happens... ya fix it and keep on going. i dont care what kind of car it is... one day... it'll break down...


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2002)

*no car thats ever left anyone stranded*

have u guys seen that commercial for toyota where there is this hot chic on the side of the road with her toyota broken down, and two dudes pass by in a truck.......and as the driver is about to stop, he looks at the car and floors it (the passenger says 'hey, what r u doing?') and the driver says 'its a trap, when have u ever seen a toyota on the side of a road?' and then the camera pans to the chic, she takes off a mask to be some secret agent dude.................i just thought it was funny


----------



## Platinum200 (Aug 20, 2002)

Im the second owner of my car... its a 97 200 sx se and I havent had to replace anything except brakes. it has 153,000 miles too!


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

valiant said:


> *"crying over shit like this?" i'm getting flamed for trying to find the truth about our cars? so your saying you wouldn't mind it if your car broke down on you 3x? you wouldn't even ask around to see if other nissan owners have had the same experience?
> 
> don't get me wrong. i still think that nissans are dope cars. when it comes to perfomance and value, they are right there at the top. but maybe it all comes with a price. maybe just maybe quality is sacrificed. after all, nothing is perfect and there's always room for improvement.*


Not every car is perfect. My EGR valve does not work, no big deal, i found out a lot of people around the same mileage range have this problem. Im not saying, "oh my EGR valve doesnt work, i should go buy a honda". Every car is going to have its problems. Im not flaming you, its just i think youre an idiot. You say you still think nissans are dope cars yet the heading on your thread says im losing faith in nissan. I think you should get a WRX or a IS300 because the 300z is a Nissan and you might get mad if something wears out or breaks on you.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Platinum200 said:


> *Im the second owner of my car... its a 97 200 sx se and I havent had to replace anything except brakes. it has 153,000 miles too! *


 I'm also the second owner of my Sentra, and love it to pieces. Sure I get pissed when things stop working right, but I fork out the cash and have it replaced. I am very satisfied with Nissans, and think they are excellent cars. My 97 Sentra has 63K miles, and I have had some things replaced:

Distributor Wires, and Rotors [54K]
Fuel Injectors [52K]
AAC Valve [49k]
O2 Sensor
Front Brakes [2x]
More, that I can't remember
I have Four Nissans in my family, and each has had some work done on it, but have showed that they are very reliable, and dependable. 

Realize this: *THINGS ON CARS ARE GOING TO GO BAD!* Its called wear and tear. Sure, some things can go prematurely, but that is out of your control. Treat your car the way you want to be treated, and the rewards will be plenty.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2002)

I'm not going to read every thread but electrical is electrical... Every car maker happens to have them every now and then.. As for the clutch.. It all matters how you drive it.. If you drive it like you stole it everyday your gonna get wear and tear.... If its a 97 se-r and its been good until now what are you complaining about.. That's just about 5 years on a clutch.... If you romp on it like I do I would not complain and loose faith in Nissan.. Might as well get a HONDA if your going to say that


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

NJDYSON said:


> *...Might as well get a HONDA if your going to say that *


And then bitch at Honda when something goes wrong with it...hahaha.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2002)

Or when you get spanked buy a Nissan


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2002)

Teknokid said:


> *Not every car is perfect. My EGR valve does not work, no big deal, i found out a lot of people around the same mileage range have this problem. Im not saying, "oh my EGR valve doesnt work, i should go buy a honda". Every car is going to have its problems. Im not flaming you, its just i think youre an idiot. You say you still think nissans are dope cars yet the heading on your thread says im losing faith in nissan. I think you should get a WRX or a IS300 because the 300z is a Nissan and you might get mad if something wears out or breaks on you. *




oh sorry sir for even questioning the quality of nissans. sorry for asking questions. yes, yes nissans are superior to everything because that is what you have. what an f'in punk. 

first of all, i've been pondering a new car for a long time because i have a great paying job now and it's time to move on up. the 3 breakdowns just makes a better case for trading in instead of keeping 2 cars for sentimental reasons.

yes, in my opinion, nissans are dope cars because they are relatively cheaper for the performance you get, but like they say, you get what you pay for. quality may be the price. i'm not an idiot, you're just an arrogant fool who's gotta play if off like everything you do and own is superior. but really you just have these insecurties and i just happened to touch on one of them by suggesting your car may be inferior.



> I think you should get a WRX or a IS300 because the 300z is a >Nissan and you might get mad if something wears out or breaks >on you. 

oh, okay so are you saying that nissans WILL break down, then?


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2002)

I don't think you realize what a gem the sr20 motor is.. Have fun with that opposed 4 cylinder Wrx.... There Are a lot of guys on this Forum that yes We can afford other cars.. In Fact I have 3 cars. But what makes my Nissan the Favorite.. Its the Fact That I can abuse that sr20 motor to no tomarrow. You said Nissan skips out on Quality... You are 100 percent wrong.. You Probly don't evan KNow what a sr20det is. Nissan makes some of the most reliable motors out there because they are so overbiult you can highly abuse them with turbos and such.. Your getting problems that every car in the world has.. Don't tread on Nissan because you blew 2 fuses wore out a clutch cable on a 5 year old car.. Get real newbie....


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

I'm not going to close this thread yet, but it's heading that way... please just watch what you write because there's no need to get everyone angry over such a pointless argument.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2002)

NJDYSON said:


> *I don't think you realize what a gem the sr20 motor is.. Have fun with that opposed 4 cylinder Wrx.... There Are a lot of guys on this Forum that yes We can afford other cars.. In Fact I have 3 cars. But what makes my Nissan the Favorite.. Its the Fact That I can abuse that sr20 motor to no tomarrow. You said Nissan skips out on Quality... You are 100 percent wrong.. You Probly don't evan KNow what a sr20det is. Nissan makes some of the most reliable motors out there because they are so overbiult you can highly abuse them with turbos and such.. Your getting problems that every car in the world has.. Don't tread on Nissan because you blew 2 fuses wore out a clutch cable on a 5 year old car.. Get real newbie.... *


actually, i do know what a det is. i also know about fmax and 10 second streetable se-r's. my se-r is also equipped with a set of dope a$$ motivational coil over's. blah, blah, blah, i LOVE my car's perfomance. that's not the point of my post. perfomance has nothing to do with realibility. j.d. power and intellichoice rate nissans as being less reliable than other imports. i was just questioning if this was true. oh well, i should've expected this level of denial. 

peace, i'm out.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

valiant said:


> *oh sorry sir for even questioning the quality of nissans. sorry for asking questions. yes, yes nissans are superior to everything because that is what you have. what an f'in punk.
> 
> first of all, i've been pondering a new car for a long time because i have a great paying job now and it's time to move on up. the 3 breakdowns just makes a better case for trading in instead of keeping 2 cars for sentimental reasons.
> 
> ...


Okay if you have a great paying job, why dont you take them to your mechanic and have the problem fixed?? Dont come on a Nissan Forums and start talking about how youre losing faith in nissan because of what happened to your car. Maybe you werent treating it right.

Im not insecure. I know that Japan (Nissan, Mitsubishi, Honda, etc) makes excellent quality vehicles and will last a long time if you treat it right. I had a 92 honda civic Si up until earlier this year which had 240,000 miles on it which i had since i was 15. Besides the normal tune ups which i did myself, i never had to take it to the shop for anything. I only took it for the a/c refrigerant and alignment. I only had to change the clutch once. Once when i bought it cause it was slipping already. I changed the timing belt as a precautionary measure. Change things when you see signs of wear, not when they wear out completely or break down on you.

I was being sarcastic about the 300z. Do what you want with your money and dont ask for suggestions if you dont like what people say.


----------



## Sicx13 (May 2, 2002)

*dont lose faith*

every car has a problem at one point or another.my 99 sentra was abused daily. the only time she ever left me stranded was when some bastard hit her so hard she was never roadworthy again. that was my second b14 . nissan is a very good brand


----------



## UnderDog (Jul 14, 2002)

I say let's cut it out with the sissy fighting about which import is better and band together and make fun of some lame-ass domestics.

Take for instance that mammoth beast of a '94-98 V6 Mustang. Those engineers at Ford must have been smoking on the job to be able to squeeze a measly 150 ponies and 215 pounds of torque out of a big old 3.8 liter V6. That's weak. We can do much better than that with our "big motorcycle engine" 1.6 and 2.0 liter 4-bangers. And what about the first-gen Probes that fall apart like crumbcake, or the leaky front, rear and valve cover seals on semi-brand new Cavaliers I used to see all the time where I worked?

Whether or not Nissan reigns over all vehicles or not (which is true ) isn't necessarily the case. The big picture is whether we drive Hondas, Nissans, Subarus, whatever, we're all import drivers and we should be proud of that. We're a very diverse import community, but we're still the import community.

So, just because Texas, the golden land from which I hail, is better than all other states,  that does not mean we're not all Americans and shouldn't be proud of it as a whole country.

That's my $0.02


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2002)

*snapped clutch cable*

Haha,

The start of this thread was pretty interesting cause it actually happened to me too. I was on the dulles toll road (for those of you in the DC area) during rush hour waiting behind a mess of traffic at a tollbooth. After waiting forever I finally get to the front and am right about to toss my coins when I hear this pop and my clutch pedal just snaps to the floor.

F! I quickly figured it was the clutch cable but what a jam I was in. I couldn't push my car through cause there was too much of an uphill grade and people were starting to honk, toll booth operators were yelling and basically all sorts of sh1t was going on. When I turned around I saw about 15 cars in my lane. I flip on my blinkers and start making calls on my cell. F'ing BS!

Now at this point my engine's still running and I randomly pushed my stick towards first. It didn't engage but somehow power was being transferred to the wheels. Amazing I thought. My car was moving... ever so slightly but moving nonetheless. Okay, that's a start. At least I could get it through the booth and then off to the side of the road.

I tossed my 2 quarters, crawled through the booth gaining a little speed (like 2mph) still jamming the stick towards first and started to pull off to the side when first gear engaged... wtf?!? I push on the gas, get it up to 10mph, switch to 2nd w/o clutch, 3rd, 4th, 5th... and now I'm cruising at 60mph on the highway.

Amazingly I manage to get home without ever really stopping and with some really brutal sounding no-clutch shifts. No joke. If I can make it home (some 20 miles) upshifting and downshifting all the gears without a clutch, then this '93 sentra E rules. 'nuff said. I still drive it to work everyday.


Sean...


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2002)

oops, i forgot to thank all the honest and constructive replies. your posts were very helpful.

while i'm here......



Teknokid said:


> *Okay if you have a great paying job, why dont you take them to your mechanic and have the problem fixed?? Dont come on a Nissan Forums and start talking about how youre losing faith in nissan because of what happened to your car. Maybe you werent treating it right.*



huh!? what?! of course the car's getting fixed. what do you think, it's just sitting in my garage, and i just like paying $25/day for a car rental? by the way, i've been waiting for nissan to ship an effin clutch cable for about a week. ever heard of overnight delivery? hmm, nissan dependability? well, customer service is another topic.

sure i'll come to the forums and talk about how i'm losing faith in nissan because of what happened to my car. maybe i'll find out that it's just my bad luck. ya know what i found out from this post? that intellichoice and j.d. power are probably right in rating nissan dependability lower than other imports this is simply from hearing so many nissan owners say that getting left stranded is normal. why don't you go to toyota and honda forums and tell them you own a nissan and getting left stranded for you is normal?

sure i treat my car right. i buff and polish her 2-3 times a year if that tells you anything. i've tried launching maybe 7 times in the 5 years i've owned her. i park at the end of parking lots to avoid dings. i follow the car maintenance log that came with the manual. guess what, no mention of replacing the clutch cable before 60k miles. in any case, i could've done all the preventive maintenance i wanted, and the car would've still stalled 2x because of the faulty ecu wire. 




> _Im not insecure. I know that Japan (Nissan, Mitsubishi, Honda, etc) makes excellent quality vehicles and will last a long time if you treat it right. I had a 92 honda civic Si up until earlier this year which had 240,000 miles on it which i had since i was 15. Besides the normal tune ups which i did myself, i never had to take it to the shop for anything. [/B]_


_ 

okay, so you had a honda that never let you down and a nissan that died on you 3x in a row on the freeway. i'll let you marinate on that one yourself.

peace, i'm really out._


----------



## UnderDog (Jul 14, 2002)

Did anyone read my post?

I have a 99 with 39K miles on it. Two of my HVAC dash lights burned out after I installed my head unit. My brakes pulsate when I brake really hard. My trunk leaks water after I got rear ended. I didn't blame Nissan for any of that. In fact, I never blamed anybody.

No car is perfect. *Shit breaks*. Shut up and get over it.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

valiant said:


> *huh!? what?! of course the car's getting fixed. what do you think, it's just sitting in my garage, and i just like paying $25/day for a car rental? by the way, i've been waiting for nissan to ship an effin clutch cable for about a week. ever heard of overnight delivery? hmm, nissan dependability? well, customer service is another topic. *


Ever heard of processing an order?? They dont just ship it out that day. They ship it out overnight after they finish processing your order.



> sure i'll come to the forums and talk about how i'm losing faith in nissan because of what happened to my car. maybe i'll find out that it's just my bad luck. ya know what i found out from this post? that intellichoice and j.d. power are probably right in rating nissan dependability lower than other imports this is simply from hearing so many nissan owners say that getting left stranded is normal. why don't you go to toyota and honda forums and tell them you own a nissan and getting left stranded for you is normal?


The car didnt leave me stranded, it just turned off and while i was still moving it turned back on. I still havent figured out what it was but I am guessing my oil pressure dropped.

sure i treat my car right. i buff and polish her 2-3 times a year if that tells you anything. i've tried launching maybe 7 times in the 5 years i've owned her. i park at the end of parking lots to avoid dings. i follow the car maintenance log that came with the manual. guess what, no mention of replacing the clutch cable before 60k miles. in any case, i could've done all the preventive maintenance i wanted, and the car would've still stalled 2x because of the faulty ecu wire. 

I am confused, you say you buff and polish yor car 2-3 times a year but you still have to replace your clutch AND possibly an ECU. Damn you were probably not using good polish or wax. Maybe you werent doing the repairs right, no one is perfect.





> okay, so you had a honda that never let you down and a nissan that died on you 3x in a row on the freeway. i'll let you marinate on that one yourself.
> 
> peace, i'm really out.


Whether its a Honda or a Nissan, both can last a long time with the proper care. Every car will have its wear and tear and certain parts will break regardless of what you do because all manufacturers are not perfect. I just think that for the money you pay for these cars, they are pretty damn good. I bought a Nissan because they have better power to weight ratio than hondas and i was tired of having a car like everyone else in my community. 

I want to end this now, yeah i can be very sarcastic, and I can be a dick with people but look, its nothing really against you, its against your comments. Im sorry, i just really think Nissan is a good car company and I dont think you should take your misfortune and say the whole company sucks. Look at how many people have nissans that have lasted a long time. Now you can marinate on that one.


----------

